# Coolant leak 2013 Chevy Cruze



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Leaking right above that blue wire at the fitting connection. The hose goes up to the top of the coolant tank


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Might be a cracked water outlet / thermostat housing. There is a write up on how to replace it,

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-coolant-water-outlet.html


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the link Drew

I was really thinking it was just the recovery tank hose maybe a gasket inside the hose where it clamps to the coolant Outlet valve. Is that possible? The coolant Outlet valve was just replaced.

Is the recovery tank hose covered under the powertrain? I know the coolant Outlet valve is because I just had it done I still have a few months left on my warranty. If the hose isn't covered maybe I should try to just replace the hose and see if it's still leaks.

Also is it okay to add a bottle of water to the recovery tank or does it have to be coolant? It is very low I don't know if it's safe to drive like that? It's starting to go below the top of hose on the bottom of recovery tank.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...8TZQC&linkId=1c59828af5308b06795492a075fcacb5

Just ordered this recovery tank hose. I hope it fixes the problem if not I will take it in and have them replace coolant Outlet valve again as it still under warranty.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You should carry a jug of the 50/50 Dexcool mix with you and use that!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks eddy cruze. I'm going to pick some up does it matter if the colors different? Pretty sure mine is red just found one online says it's orange but it's Dex-Cool 50/50 is that okay? 
Is there a way to tell if your existing antifreeze is going bad?


----------



## lfr259 (Feb 5, 2018)

I had the same issue, and a hose replacement fixed the problem.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks LFr good news to hear


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My understanding is that the water outlet and that top hose got redesigned. Hopefully, you got the right hose that goes with that outlet.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> My understanding is that the water outlet and that top hose got redesigned. Hopefully, you got the right hose that goes with that outlet.


I know the water Outlet was redesigned I could tell it looked a little different when it was replaced. But they put the same old hoes on maybe that's why it's leaking ?the hose I ordered looks different than the one on there I don't think it has the metal clamp on new one?


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Color is an indicator as to what type of coolant, however as I've learned the hard way just read everything on the jug so you know exactly what you're putting in your car. IN GENERAL red / redish-orange = Dex-Cool. GM vehicles, use it exclusively and you CANNOT mix Dex-Cool with other types of coolant. If you do you will end up with a sludge that doesn't cool your engine and then you have a new set of expensive issues. Assuming you've had your car serviced at certified places, you will have Dex-Cool. To know what kind of coolant you're buying it will say somewhere on the jug "Dex-Cool" or "GM Approved Dex-Cool".


Dex-Cool 50/50 is ready to use for most people. In some scenarios if you live in a place where temperatures get extremely cold, you would change the mixture. You can buy a tester to see what temperature you're protected down to. However based on your tag saying you're in South Florida, you will not have this problem, stick with 50/50.

Antifreeze needs replacing approximately every five years or 100k miles.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Absolutely it could just be as simple as replacing the hose. Rubber will crack as it gets older. Hopefully that solves your problem.

As others have said if you're really worried about your coolant running low, just keep a jug of 50/50 Dex-Cool in the trunk. If it is a slow leak it shouldn't cause immediate issues, but if it is as low as you say it is and drains fast, I would try to keep it off the road if possible. If not just be ready to spend a lot of time on the side of the road waiting for things to cool down, and make sure to keep the temp gauge at or just above halfway, anything more than that pull over and wait for it to cool down.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> I know the water Outlet was redesigned I could tell it looked a little different when it was replaced. But they put the same old hoes on maybe that's why it's leaking ?


Quite likely.




Drewie64 said:


> Antifreeze needs replacing approximately every five years or 100k miles.


From what I'm hearing, failure to change Dex-Cool at 5 years turns it into Dex-Kill. An ugly sludge.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks everyone I'll be sure to report back and let you know how it goes


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys update. Hose replacement fix the leak!


----------

